# Waltz in Tribute to Chopin



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's a waltz in tribute to Chopin. I composed it in a few hours on a whim. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Made some changes to the transition back to the main theme. Here's the new video.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I see you often do a side stepping motion similar to your no, 3 of that fantasie series


----------

